# Indonesian: lah/donk



## noopz

yuki,

"lah" is very singapore accent, we should try to encourage the use of "donk"


----------



## yukilicious

Says who?  

In that context we can't use "donk", yes? It would sound odd. Actually "donk" is kinda old-fashioned hehe. Besides Indonesian "lah" isn't quite similar to that of Malay.

By the way, are you Singaporean or Indonesian?


----------



## C_Nor

Okey, kalian. What's with "donk"?


----------



## yukilicious

"donk" is almost like "lah"


----------



## yukilicious

So yeah, in spoken Indonesian there are particles such as _lah_, _donk_, _kan_, _deh_, _ih_, _lho_, and many others. They don't necessarily mean anything, just intensify the meaning.


----------



## C_Nor

Makasih for clearing that up.


----------



## noopz

yukilicious said:


> says who?
> 
> in that context we can't use "donk", yes? it would sound odd. actually "donk" is kinda old-fashioned hehe. besides Indonesian "lah" isn't quite similar to that of Malay.


 
Agree, in that particular sentence the use of "donk" is not appropriate...can't really explain why but it just doesn't seem right as you mentioned there 

Anyway, I am mentioning it to give more of "Indonesia" flavour as "lah" is more widely used in Singapore and Malaysia..or so I believe?


----------



## yukilicious

You have no idea how often Indonesians use _lah_ in their daily conversation. But the accent is way different from that of Malaysian or Singaporean. There are some Malaysian students at my university and I know exactly how they say their _lah_. It's all about accents.


----------



## MarX

yukilicious said:


> So yeah, in spoken Indonesian there are particles such as _lah_, _donk_, _kan_, _deh_, _ih_, _lho_, and many others. They don't necessarily mean anything, just intensify the meaning.


 
Guys, those particles do mean something. But until today I still haven't found a satisfactory way of explaining them (My flatmates are learning Indonesian).


----------

